# Chicken slayin'



## ColonelSanders (Jan 4, 2013)

Whats the best way to exterminate a plethora of chicken?


----------



## DropTine (Nov 30, 2012)

ColonelSanders said:


> Whats the best way to exterminate a plethora of chicken?


I personally use the old.hatchet. clean and fast.


----------



## ColonelSanders (Jan 4, 2013)

DropTine said:


> I personally use the old.hatchet. clean and fast.


Well they're starting to fight back. It is beginning to get messy.... needs to be a nice clean fun painful kill.


----------



## DropTine (Nov 30, 2012)

ColonelSanders said:


> Well they're starting to fight back. It is beginning to get messy.... needs to be a nice clean fun painful kill.


Best thing i can tell u is squirt it with a hose directly after cutting. Should help


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

ColonelSanders said:


> Well they're starting to fight back. It is beginning to get messy.... needs to be a nice clean fun painful kill.


fun, painful.......surely you mean painless. ?


----------



## ColonelSanders (Jan 4, 2013)

rob said:


> fun, painful.......surely you mean painless. ?


Yeahhhh, lets go with that......


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

well i would hope you dont want to inflict pain on your birds.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

ColonelSanders said:


> Whats the best way to exterminate a plethora of chicken?


Can't say I "ever" heard it put that way ... but

I go for the axe.


----------



## ColonelSanders (Jan 4, 2013)

Sundancers said:


> Can't say I "ever" heard it put that way ... but
> 
> I go for the axe.


I like the way you think


----------



## ColonelSanders (Jan 4, 2013)

rob said:


> well i would hope you dont want to inflict pain on your birds.


I love to inflict as much pain as humanly possible


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't think so ... 

Closed


----------

